# Alutech Pudel im Kreis Gießen??



## thomlau (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Pudel Besitzer,

wer fährt einen Pudel FR in Größe "S" oder "M" im Kreis Gießen?
Würde gern einmal Probesitzen oder Fahren, um mir meine 
Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern.

Danke und Gruß
            thomlau


----------

